

Miller is like sed, awk, cut, join, and sort for name-indexed data such as CSV - roye
https://github.com/johnkerl/miller

======
jasonpeacock
A similar toolkit, RecordStream, with support for many types of inputs beyond
CSV:
[https://github.com/benbernard/RecordStream](https://github.com/benbernard/RecordStream)

------
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066742)
(209 points, 1 day ago, 68 comments)

